# Saltfork



## Guest (Apr 12, 2018)

what does the water look like,would like to try for some crappies,thanks


----------



## Wet_Dream (May 18, 2008)

On Sunday it was very high and looked like chocolate milk. We dock our boat there and the water was so high I'll probably need to wait at least another weekend before putting the boat in. Between Salt Fork Marina and Sugartree Marina there was one boat at the docks and no trailers in the parking lot.


----------



## muskyhunter76 (Mar 16, 2013)

does anyone have a update on the water temp?


----------



## g3todd (Mar 11, 2015)

Had 47 & 48 yesterday


----------



## BABS (Feb 4, 2005)

Is the lake still bad? High and stained? I was out on Saturday(4/7/18) with the dogs and was "shocked" by the condition. Bought a few dozen minnows and never even tried fishing. Thanks.


----------



## g3todd (Mar 11, 2015)

Yeah. For salt fork I thought is was real and stained


----------



## g3todd (Mar 11, 2015)

Sorry. Real high and stained


----------



## muskyhunter76 (Mar 16, 2013)

I will be headed to saltfork on Sunday. Has the lake shaped up any ? And has the water warmed up in the last few days ? Any info will help


----------



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

Really pissed that I listened to the (weather reporters). I blew off Saturday fishing, taking the boat out with my boy's (coming in from hours away) cus ((storms, heavy rain, wind)) my butt !! 
I swear they change the forecast every 4 hours and preach gloom and doom weather. Today would have been a great day for me and the boy's to be out. Hell I can forecast the weather better and will make my own decision by watching the radar.


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

Dragline said:


> Really pissed that I listened to the (weather reporters). I blew off Saturday fishing, taking the boat out with my boy's (coming in from hours away) cus ((storms, heavy rain, wind)) my butt !!
> 
> lol we went from a burn alert to a flood alert in like 15 seconds


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

My wife and me were out in the boat yesterday afternoon, not at salt fork though. It started to cloud up and wind picked up some. Based on the forecast thought rain was coming in so we got of the water. 30 minutes later, I am at home, the sun is out, and I was doing yard work. So not only did I get screwed out of fishing, but also had to work on the "honey do" list instead.


----------



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

Well,,, Thought I'd just bank fish for some Crappie at a few good shore spots today but the rain was relentless.. It's going to flood again now after a all day rain. ugh !!!!


----------



## BABS (Feb 4, 2005)

Well I will add my "two cents" again. I was on the lake Saturday(4/14/18) afternoon from 3-7PM. I stopped at the bait store and was told the lake was only about 1' above summer pool and slightly stained so I bought a few dozen Crappie Minnows and thought I would give it a try. BAD DECISION! When I got to the lake it still was about 4-5' above summer pool and the water was like chocolate milk. Well me and my friends, the few dozen minnows I had with me, took several fruitless long shore line walks without one bite to show for it. That is the way it goes sometimes. Now with the rain we got on Saturday night thru Sunday night I am sure the lake is "blown out" again and it will take at least 7-10 days to calm done. That is based on not getting any more rain in that time frame. Gonna be a late spawn....


----------



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

BABS, I know !! Next week was the week for vacation I took off every year for years to fish at Saltfork. Got boat all ready,, just can't pull the trigger. Hate fishing in high flood waters. Damn If I'm fishing in these conditions, still got fish in the freezer. It's killing me not getting out but I'm being a butt and will wait until winter gives up !


----------

